# You have used up your failed login quota! Please wait 15 minutes before trying again



## Semper Fidelis

I found the solution (hopefully).

I had to truncate the strikes table. That might not mean anything to most of you but if you ever get this error out of the blue:



> You have used up your failed login quota! Please wait 15 minutes before trying again



Remind me of what the solution is because this happens now and again and then I have to go search the internet for the solution.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Note to self: Truncate the table...

Carrry on.


----------



## jw

Strangely, when I try to login from Opera Mini (mobile browser), I get this message, and it simply will not permit me to login. I can login fine via all other browsers.


----------



## jw

Working just fine now.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

I have had issues with this very thing today; it seems to be working okay for now, however.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I've noticed that the strikes Table is being filled by IP's but no username is associated with them.

What may be happening is that people are trying to log into the board from a proxy service (e.g. Hotspot Shield). In those cases, it's possible the problem is that your IP is the same as the bot that tried to log into the board and was blocked.


----------



## Herald

Hey, Rich. Truncate the table.


----------

